# Help - Learning at home ILLEGAL in Germany



## Nimm2 (Apr 11, 2008)

Homeschooling is ILLEGAL in Germany! - Please sign the petition online to the German Government, there are only 1000 signatures now, 50,000 are needed!

All nationalities may sign:

1. register here:
https://epetitionen.bundestag.de/ind...ction=register

2. Click on the link in the e-mail you receive

3. Sign the petition (click on "mitzeichnen") here:
https://epetitionen.bundestag.de/ind...petition=11495

Thank you!

Did you know that Germans got political asylum in the US for being prosecuted as homeschoolers in Germany?

Forward to all your friends, other forums and groups please!


----------



## CariOfOz (Jun 30, 2005)

Not sure how many German mama's we have on here (or expats living in Germany even), but good luck


----------



## Nimm2 (Apr 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CariOfOz* 
Not sure how many German mama's we have on here (or expats living in Germany even), but good luck









Like I wrote, ALL nationalities can sign this petition as per German law, so you can help, too. In case of language problems, you can use google translate, but it is pretty obvious to fill in.


----------



## CariOfOz (Jun 30, 2005)

I missed that line somehow! I just never imagined the German gov't would give a poot what some Aussie mama had to say







I'll give it a shot!


----------



## Nimm2 (Apr 11, 2008)

As per Grundgesetz Artikel 17
http://dejure.org/gesetze/GG/17.html
translated with google

ConstitutionI. The Fundamental Rights (Articles 1 - 19 )

Article 17

Everyone has the right to apply individually or in community with others and with written requests or complaints to the competent authorities and to the people's representatives.

----------------------

I would not have thought that myself, but since I learned about this, I thought I need to ask for help from the big mothering community, from US unschoolers and homeschoolers.


----------



## Dar (Apr 12, 2002)

Moved from Learning at Home and Beyond to Activism.


----------



## LukesMum (Nov 20, 2001)

Just chiming in as Im an expat living in Germany who is not allowed to homeschool ( we hs before moving here) Luckily we found a lovely small International school but Id go back to hsing in a breath!


----------

